# Meds and Diarreha



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Is there any pill for gerd that does not give you diarreha. I have IBS and all the pills for gerd,zantac, prevacid, tagment, and all the rest make my IBS worse.Prilosic also is bad, and I hear that Nexium also gives you D. what can do if you have to take the pills for Gerd?


----------



## bw (Feb 7, 2000)

I was just getting ready to post a topic similiar to this, I've taken Prescription Pepcid, prilosec,prevacid and many over the counter things but they make me worse with D and don't really help the acid problems. I am thinking about talking with my doctor about having that surgery.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hey, Knothappy,I had steady d and occassional GERD for 10 years. Have been using a supplement for the last 4 years called Provex CV. D has been under control for the last 3 years and haven't had a single case of reflux in that whole time. Indigestion, which has been with me forever has also pretty well disappeared, unless I really abuse myself. Drop me a line and I'll tell you more.Mark


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Mark,-Just wondering about Provex CV??What exactly is it?? Could you please let me know who makes it?? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Mark,I am very very interested in this Provex CV too. I have D and am taking Aciphex (2 days now) and my D is worse. I tried it once before but my reflux was getting so annoying that I wanted to try something again just in hopes that maybe it would work this time.Jleigh


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Guys,Provex CV is made by Melaleuca, Inc., out of Idaho Falls. They are a customer marketed company, so you can't just go down to the drugstore to try it. But as a customer, I can get a bottle to you, if you are interested. It is a blend of bioflavonoids--grape seed, grape skin, ginko biloba, bilberry and quercetin--combined with a three enzime blend that makes it super absorbant. (Over four times as absorbant as drugstore blends.) It was developed to harness the red wine grape effect for cardiovascular sufferers--that's me--and has been clinically proven to do so. First studies were published in the Journal for Investigative Medicine in 1998. But because the flavonoids in the product are useful for many conditions, there are a wide body of conditions for which there is some testimonial evidence of effectiveness.I began taking the product in the summer of 1998 for my cholestorol. Within a month the symptoms of my gastric disorders began to change. The explosive d, indigestion and GERD disappeared first. After about a year all of my symptoms were under control. I did not have reflux all of the time, but I have never had it since, in spite of returning to almost all of my original triggers. Indigestion, almost never. A bottle costs $38 delivered, and lasts me for a couple of months. Because there is nothing harmful in it, I can see no down side in trying it, unless you happen to be on blood thinners. (The Ginko will increase that slightly.) Worse case, you're out 40 bucks. Best case your out a case of GERD and indigestion.If you know someone who is a Melaleuca customer, I am sure they will get you a bottle to try. If not, I will be glad to facilitate. E-mail me.Mark


----------

